# do while schleife



## Winner (19. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen. Ich komme leider nicht aus dem Bereich C++ und habe da mal vielleicht eine Simple frage zu einer do while schleife!

Ich möchte das die Schleife so lange läuft, bis ich einZeichen von derTastatur eingebe! Nach dieser Eingabe soll sie beendet werden.

Meine Lösung die aber nur klappt bei eingabe

```
do{
		printf("i=%i", i);
	i++;
	}while(std::cin>>pfad);
```

Wer weis wie dsa geht, das ich durch eingabe die Schleife beende! Ich muss ja nur noch den Ausdruck imm while negieren, aber nur so !std::cin>>pfad funktioniert es nicht!

Um eure Hilfe wäre ich euch dankbar!

man bin ich mal wieder doof heute morgen! Ich denk das wird irgendwie mit until klappen hoffe ich es mal! Aber für Tipps bin ich trotzdem danbkar.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Leever (21. September 2007)

Moin moin...

vlt hilft dir das:


```
#include <iostream>
#include <conio.h>

int main()
{
	int i = 0;

	do
	{
		std::cout << "i = " << i << std::endl;
		i++;
	}while(!_kbhit()); // _kbhit() ~ conio.h

	std::cout << "ENDE" << std::endl;

	system("pause");
	return 0;
}
```

MfG. Leever


----------

